# Colditz



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

is there any camp site not far from colditz in germany.has any body been there


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Only one that I can find.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There probably is a very good site, which many people have found,


BUT


very few get away from there...... :lol: 


Sorry, I vill get my kote..........

Dave


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Camping Am Waldbad is a 30 minute walk to the castle. When we were there in 2009 it was 15 euro first night and 11 euros for subsequent nights. This was September. Site is very wooded so no satellite reception. We just turned up without booking.
Castle tour was 7 euros each.

www.waldbadcolditz.de

Regards
Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

happygolucky said:


> Camping Am Waldbad is a 30 minute walk to the castle.
> Brian


Is that the one I showed on the map Brian?

The website is singularly useless - it doesn't seem to have a map, address or any directions???

Dave


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes it is Dave, we found it in the Caravan Europe book (2). If you look at www.campingmap.net it gives you an address and the same map you have. There is also an email address. They speak (at least they did in 2009) a little english. The site opens 1 April to 30 September.

I can send you directions from the book if it helps. Let me know.
Regards
Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

happygolucky said:


> I can send you directions from the book if it helps. Let me know.
> Regards
> Brian


Thanks for the offer Brian.

We don't want to go there at the moment . . . I only posted the map to help Shuggy with his query. My map was a snip from the Autoroute pushpin database we find so handy on our travels.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Just discovered the campingmap site is very slow. You need to enter the postcode 04680 Colditz under the search heading. That seems to speed things up somewhat.

Regards
Brian


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Camping am Waldbad we stopped there some years ago and found it excellent for visiting the Castle. More info on here 







www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

We stayed at Camping am Waldbad to visit Colditz some years ago. The walk to the castle is though the forest accessed diretly from the campsite. there were clearly defined footpaths which can be muddy after rain but if dry enable cycles to be used. the castle is well worth the visit and sets out the history of when it was a World War 2 prison camp as well as other documented use


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Shuggy68 said:


> is there any camp site not far from colditz in germany.has any body been there


 we have been twice before to colditz and are going again in sept. There is a municipal campsite about 1 mile out of colditz we have stayed there 3 years ago on our last visit. If you pm me I will send you the gps on my return home on Mon.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Only one that I can find.
> 
> Dave


 that's the one we stayed at I'm sure. No warden on site till 5pm but sign just told you to find your own pitch good basic site with lecy next to municipal swimming pool.


----------

